# Jet 1221 VS lathe



## jwk070742 (Aug 28, 2013)

Is anyone in the forum using this new model? If so how do you like it? I have been looking for a new lathe for a while and really like the low speeds available on this one. I have been looking at a Jet 1236 but it's lowest speed is 600 RPM and that scares me since I just a beginner. I retired after 47 years in a machine shop CNC and manual mills & lathes. I am anxious to get started in wood turning.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

jwk070742 said:


> Is anyone in the forum using this new model? If so how do you like it?


Did you try searching for earlier threads?

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/jet-jwl-1221vs-first-impressions-51285/


----------



## jwk070742 (Aug 28, 2013)

Thank you. I missed that one. I guess I used the wrong search string. I also have looked at a Baileigh WL-1220 VS. It is quite a bit less expensive that the Jet but I have never heard of that company. It does look good on their web site.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

jwk070742 said:


> Thank you. I missed that one. I guess I used the wrong search string. I also have looked at a Baileigh WL-1220 VS. It is quite a bit less expensive that the Jet but I have never heard of that company. It does look good on their web site.


Searching can be a challenge. Sometimes the site search window will not include all of your keywords.

I normally use a normal search engine with the text like this

Host:Woodworkingtalk.com my own keywords

The search engine will use all the words you type.

Baleigh is a corporate advertiser on the site. They ran a competition some months back.

The machines look good. 

Try asking Aaron any questions on the forum.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/official-ask-aaron-baileigh-thread-50143/index2/


----------



## preacherman (Nov 29, 2011)

If you are looking for a cheaper lathe you might want to look at a Nova Comet II. You can get one for about 460ish from woodturnginz.com. I have one and I like it alot. Variable speed with good range. Plenty of power for the size. All I turn is pens so it is perfect for me and a lot less than the jet.
Remember the price of the lathe is not the only thing to buy many accessories to go along with this hobby.


----------



## jwk070742 (Aug 28, 2013)

Preacherman
I just checked the Nova lathe out and it is a very interesting concept with the attachments added to the end of the headstock.
Thanks for showing me. I know that the turning tools, chucks and jaws will cost as much as the base lathe. But that's part of the process.


----------



## preacherman (Nov 29, 2011)

jwk070742 said:


> Preacherman
> I just checked the Nova lathe out and it is a very interesting concept with the attachments added to the end of the headstock.
> Thanks for showing me. I know that the turning tools, chucks and jaws will cost as much as the base lathe. But that's part of the process.


I don't have any of the extras that go with this lathe. I already had a slow speed grizzly wet grinder to sharpen tools with so I just have the hand wheel set up. If you do go with the comet and do not have a sharpening system go ahead and get the grinding wheel for it. It will be a good set up and you can turn the speed of the wheel way down to sharpen without as much heat buildup as a normal grinder or even slow speed dry grinder.


----------



## Jo D (Dec 13, 2012)

I have the new Jet 1221vs and I love it. It is very quiet and very well made. The vs and reverse is so easy to use. Like you I am a beginner and was going to get a much cheaper model but then decided against it and I am glad I did. If you decide on this Jet you won't be sorry.

JoAnn Duggan


----------



## jwk070742 (Aug 28, 2013)

Jo D

Thanks, that's good to hear. We had several small Jet manual mills where I worked and they were good machines for what we used them for. So I'm comfortable with Jet. I like the warranty on the Jet because of the VS drive. Don't want an "Orphan" down the road if something breaks down.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

I’m sure the Jet is a very good lathe; I also have the Nova Comet2. There are no “regulations” on HP claims so the Nova at 5.7 amps is rated at 3/4 HP, the Delta at 8 amps is rated at 1 HP; the Jet at 6 amps is also rated by Jet at 1 HP even though it is only .3 amps above the Nova and 2 amps below the Delta.

The Comet is very nice. However, while the grinding wheel hums true, and the Finger Jig is very nice, there is NO BASE available to attach the finger jig to the lathe. After writing to Teknatool (no response) and posting on Nova’s facebook page (no response) I phoned the service center. The person I spoke with said they would call or email me back with the distance from the spindle center to the top of the jig so that I could reverse engineer a base (I never heard back but the rep stated they/he was working on a plywood prototype). They seem to have also dropped their flex cable which was originally advertised (could be used for sanding).

For the price it is very nice but do not count on using accessories. If you do get one get the 2013 version. The cover, locking mechanisms for the cover, and motor housing have been upgraded. Both are listed on Amazon for the same price.

All that said any mini that I know of uses a three step pulley. Yes you have dial-a-speed for a _given range_. If going from bowls to bottle stoppers you still have to move the belt to a different speed range.
It is nice for bowls or larger items.

The Comet was for my daughter and I have the Nova 1624 myself. No electronic speed. I have never changed speed with spindle or small item turning. I do have to move the belt with bowls, usually only once and in a blue moon twice. Woodcraft normally has them on sale in Oct for about $950 or $150 more than the Jet mini. A heck of a lot more machine with swivel head, 1.5 Hp, and 16” throw.
Just another option to muddy the water if you are looking at close to a grand anyway.


----------



## jdudek59 (Jan 13, 2013)

jwk070742 said:


> Is anyone in the forum using this new model? If so how do you like it? I have been looking for a new lathe for a while and really like the low speeds available on this one. I have been looking at a Jet 1236 but it's lowest speed is 600 RPM and that scares me since I just a beginner. I retired after 47 years in a machine shop CNC and manual mills & lathes. I am anxious to get started in wood turning.


I've purchased the 1221 in August on no tax day weekend, and got a pretty good deal then a few months later woodcraft had a better deal. But that's my luck, but anyway. I love it, been turning a lot of pens and a few bowls. I have a small shop in my basement but have a walkout so when
I do some turning, it's outside. The slow speed
Is slow, it is a variable speed and switching the belt
On the pulleys is simple. A very well thought out machine . It also has a reverse but to me it's not that big of a deal. You
Won't be dissapointed.


----------

